# Your Pet Photos



## MeAgain (Dec 1, 2018)

One of two favorite pets we had several years ago, but got too old to keep up the work and trimming of hooves. 

We really miss that beautiful Hew Haw every morning and our horses beauty running.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 1, 2018)

I never had any large pets like a donkey or horse, thanks for sharing your photo, your horse is beautiful....they seem to be good buddies.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 1, 2018)

*I am the resident rat owner here in these parts.  My current pair are Max (the solid color) and Bear, black and white.

*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 9, 2019)

Abbi Nutmeg, my grandpup.

I wish I'd had the opportunity to have had contact with horses when I lived
in rural Alberta as a kid. They are fascinating and beautiful.

My nephew and his wife have had rats for years and years. She used to
smuggle them home from the University lab where she worked. They all
had different personalities.


----------



## -Oy- (Jan 9, 2019)

Here's Jasmine - conemplating bad things withthat decoration


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 9, 2019)

Pinky said:


> View attachment 61139
> 
> Abbi Nutmeg, my grandpup.
> 
> ...



Just Beautiful


----------

